# golf courses and societies



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

my husband and I are into playing golf and are coming to ontario in august. We are looking to live in southwest ontario,( we're not tied to areas so it will depend on housing and golf courses) does anyone know of any golf societies that we could join, and we are also looking to join a nice friendly club, any one reccommend any in the London/ waterloo/ guelph st . thomas areas anywhere round there thanks:canada:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> my husband and I are into playing golf and are coming to ontario in august. We are looking to live in southwest ontario,( we're not tied to areas so it will depend on housing and golf courses) does anyone know of any golf societies that we could join, and we are also looking to join a nice friendly club, any one reccommend any in the London/ waterloo/ guelph st . thomas areas anywhere round there thanks:canada:


Referring to your other thread I'm sure you've noticed that there are three golf courses in Grand Bend and I'm sure you'll find one there to your liking. There are many retirees in the area so probably plenty of socializing for the aging set, of which I am one.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Referring to your other thread I'm sure you've noticed that there are three golf courses in Grand Bend and I'm sure you'll find one there to your liking. There are many retirees in the area so probably plenty of socializing for the aging set, of which I am one.


yes I got that impression from the web page, looks lovely and the beach looks good too for my grandkids,best of both worlds, although it might be tooooooo
sleepy for us will have to wait and see


----------

